# Adobe stops development on flash player for mobile browsers



## alie (Nov 9, 2011)

Read about the news here:
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/perlow/exclusive-adobe-ceases-development-on-mobile-browser-flash-refocuses-efforts-on-html5/19226

Soon they will stop development of flash totally

Lucky i don't have www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 and emulators/linux_base-f10 on my machines


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 9, 2011)

Steve Jobs was right.


----------



## YZMSQ (Nov 9, 2011)

Good news. I just hope to hear that they decide to cease the development of Flash, when we can say Goodbye to it at length, and welcome the bright future of HTML5.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 9, 2011)

I had said Microsoft was also encouraging Windows developers to stop using Silverlight on the desktop. Now it looks like the latest edition may be the last for that, too. Hallelujah!


----------



## Beastie (Nov 9, 2011)

YZMSQ said:
			
		

> Good news. I just hope to hear that they decide to cease the development of Flash, when we can say Goodbye to it at length, and welcome the bright future of HTML5.


^ This.



			
				drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> I had said Microsoft was also encouraging Windows developers to stop using Silverlight on the desktop.


4 years after its initial release, I still haven't seen it once!


----------



## YZMSQ (Nov 10, 2011)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> I had said Microsoft was also encouraging Windows developers to stop using Silverlight on the desktop. Now it looks like the latest edition may be the last for that, too. Hallelujah!


Good news, too.


----------



## alie (Nov 10, 2011)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> I had said Microsoft was also encouraging Windows developers to stop using Silverlight on the desktop. Now it looks like the latest edition may be the last for that, too. Hallelujah!



Love this! I hate both of them since they're not standard.


----------



## xibo (Nov 10, 2011)

Awww, and this only 3 months after Intel moved all their online documentation from pdf downloads to "embedded" flash.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 10, 2011)

Beastie said:
			
		

> 4 years after its initial release, I still haven't seen it once!



Lol, me too


----------



## fmw (Nov 10, 2011)

Odd. For the first ever time since I encountered flash, I actually have a reason to use it aside from entertainment: the flickering image that's used to transfer data to the TAN generator for my bank account is, well, a flashy thingy.


----------



## kpedersen (Nov 11, 2011)

God, we have had so many arguments with people over the short sightedness of Adobe flash.

Looks like we were right!

Next stop, making online activation* illegal!


*(including linux package managers that tie the user down to a central server)


----------

